# cli-msn install



## Buddo (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all,

I am trying to install cli-msn. I have downloaded the package and done the install and modified the msn.conf with my username and password and also put in the path of where *I* think the curl-ca-bundle.crt is. It all looks correct. When *I* try to use cli-msn though *I* get the below error. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


```
[20]CLI-MSN-2.3.2                                  [ Contacts ]
[20]Reading msn.conf...
[20]Read username [email]xxxxxxx@hotmail.com[/email] from msn.conf
[20]Read Password from msn.conf
[20]Read Certificate locality from msn.conf
[20]Logging: Enabled
[20]Auto Reconnect: Enabled
[20]Reading certificate from /usr/local/share/cli-msn/curl-ca-bundle.crt
[20]Logging in as [email]xxxxxxxxxxxx@hotmail.com[/email]...
[20]Unable to connect: Socket Connect Error
[20]Dispatch connection failure
Consult your coder...
[20]Not Connected
[20]Clearing Lists up
```
Many thanks,


----------



## Buddo (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello again,

Has anyone got any pointers on this one? I've gone through everything again and reinstalled cli-msn from scratch but still no joy. I still get the same error.

Is there a way to see what port cli-msn is connecting on? I could then rule out a firewall problem although I doubt it is that. On doing a bit of research people suggest it connects on port 1863 for Windows Live Messenger but I wasn't sure that was correct as telnetting to messenger.hotmail.com on port 1863 from anywere seems to fail.

Many thanks,


----------

